# Typing gaeilge in Word



## hansov (22 Aug 2006)

Folks: I have to include an Irish phrase in a Word document which is all English except for the Irish sentence which has a few fada's in it. Anybody know how I can do it and if the document is used by somebody else, do the fada's stay as fada's. Thanks


----------



## FilthyRich (22 Aug 2006)

If you want to type a fada in a Word Document, hold down the "Alt Gr" key and the vowel at the same time. 

If you mail the document to someone else, it should transfer correctly.

e.g. Tá brón orm mar tá mo laethanta saoire beagnach thart.


----------



## anseo (22 Aug 2006)

Use the "US International Keyboard" , which is great for creating international characters. For a fada, I just press the apostrophe key and the letter and that's it. Similar for a tidle/cedilla ect.

More details here:
[broken link removed]

Here's an image of the US Int Layout:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:KB_US-International.svg

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;306560


This should be the default keyboard for most Irish users.


----------



## tallpaul (22 Aug 2006)

Similarly you could go

Insert --> Symbol... --> and pick from there. (I found on my keyboard that Alt Gr would not do a "í")


----------



## chico_d (22 Aug 2006)

If alt gr doesnt work, go to tools, language- set language- and gaelic (irish) is on the list.


----------

